# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  ثورات مصر عبر التاريخ

## ابن طيبة

*وصلت الحضارة المصرية القديمة اقصي ذراها ... و كان ذلك يؤكد حقيقة ان الشعب المصري لذي صنع هذه الحضارة كان علي استعداد لبذل كل جهد ممكن مادام يشعر بان ملوكه و حكامه يقيمون العدل و يحققون له الحماية و الخير*
*و عندما يشعر الشعب بان ملوكه ضعاف متخاذلون و ليسوا الهة و لا ابناء الهة او كما كانوا يزعمون ... و ان هؤلاء الملوك قد وقعوا تحت سيطرة حكام الاقاليم و كبار رجال الدولة و كبار الموظفين و رجال الاعمال و السماسرة و المتاجرين بالام الناس اولئك الذين اشاعوا الظلم و نهبوا الشعب عن طريق فرض الضرائب الباهظة و مارسوا الكبر و الغطرسة و الطغيان ... عندئذ يهب هذا الشعب المسالم لينتقم من الجميع* 
*في هذا الموضوع خلاصة ثورات مصر عبر تاريخها باقلام متعددة و برؤي مختلفة و لعل هذا ما يعطي لهذا الموضوع رونقا خاصا ارجو ان يستفاد منه الجميع*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*حياة إخناتون*



 حكم بين سنة1372  و1354 ق.م ابن أمنحتب  الثالث، وزوج الجميلة نفرتيتي. حكم مصر قرابة ثمانية عشر عاما وأنتقل  في العام السادس من حكمه إلى منطقة  تل العمارنة، حيث شيد هناك مدينة (أخيتاتون) لعبادة آتون واتخذ منها عاصمة  سياسية ودينية جديدة، وأقسم ألا يغادرها طوال حياته وهذه المدينة تقع الآن  في منطقة تل العمارنة التابعة لمدينة ملوي بمحافظة المنيا شرق النيل. بعد موت إخناتون محيت لاهوتيته الشبيهة بالديانة التوحيدية، فأهملت ثقافيا  وشطب اسم إخناتون من قوائم الملوك، وعندما رجع المصريون إلى معتقداتهم  وعاداتهم القديمة أطلقوا على إخناتون الذي بات غريباً على شعبه بسبب  هرطقته، اسم عمهزوم العمارنةع. وقد تم محو كل أثر لإخناتون، في عهد خليفته توت عنخ آمون، وعندما صار  القائد حور محب ملكاً قام  بالتأريخ لمدة حكمه ابتداء من موت إخناتون.




*ثورة إخناتون الدينية*



 في بداية حكمه كان إسم إخناتون امنفيس  الرابع. وقد توصل الى قرص الشمس  آتون هو الاله الواحد  الذي يفيد بنوره  كافة الأجناس البشرية فقام بتشييد معبدا له في الكرنك فثار عليه كهنة أمون  وكرد على ذلك قام بتهديم  صنم الاله أمون وسحق صوره في كل مكان. ولما اشتد  الصراع  ترك العاصمة طيبة مع بلاطه وغير اسمه الى إخناتون وقام بتشيد عاصمة  بتل العمرانة على شرف الاله الجديد. تسانده زوجته نفرتيتي متقدا ان آتون  سينجح في تقريب أصدقاء و أعداء مصر ويعم السلام كل العالم. كان يحلم في ان  ينجح في نشر وتعميم الاله الجديد في كامل انحاء المملكة. لكن ثأر و انتقام  أمون وسقوط المملكة الاسيوية على يد الحيثيين كقوة جديدة توسعية . وعلى إثر وفات إخناتون كان الخطر محدقا بالمملكة وبما أن الملك لم يكن له  ذكور أختار أميرا خلف له من العمر 11 سنة يسمى توت عنخ خاتون.

 الطفل الملك خضع للظغوط ديانة طيبة ليعود  الاله آمون بقوة ويتم تحطيم وطمس كل معالم العاصمة التي شيدها إخناتون.  من  حسن الحظ انه تم العثور على انقاض المعبد الذي شيده بالكرنك استعملت في  بناء بعض الصروح والبوبات  وبهذا كانت بداية فك بعض رموز مغامرته الفريدة و الجريئة. مات توت عنخ آمون  وعمره عشرون سنة وكاد التاريخ ان ينساه لو لم يتم العثور على مقبرته في  بداية القرن العشرون.
  ومع وفاته عرفت مصر  قوتها واشعاعها من  جديد وكان قد حكم من بعده على التوالي ثلاثة جنرالات نجحوا في دفع الخطر عن  المملكة وجعل حدودها آمنة ثم يظهر رمسيس الثاني كفرعون لمصر مؤسس الاسرة  التاسعة عشر.



_
ويبقى لثورة اخناتون الدينية شيء محير لدى الباحثون والمؤرخون :_

1 / سرعة تنفيذ وتثبيت هذه الثورة في إنحاء المملكة المصرية وإيمان الناس بها .
2 /  إبادة ومحوا كل اثأر ومدونات الثورة بعد موت اخناتون مباشرة وتبرء الناس منها .
علما  إن الصراع على عرش  مصر بعد موت اخناتون اشتد على  توهجه بين  سمنخ كارع  إخوة ونفرتيتي زوجته  وتوت عنخ أمون ابنة . حيث أراد كل واحد  منهم إرضاء  كهنة أمون وانصارة كحملة انتخابية له .             
لو تأملنا هذه  الإحداث وهذه  الثورة لوجدنا  إن الصراع  السياسي على السلطة والصراع  الاقتصادي على توسيع النفوذ هو المهيمن على مسيرة الإحداث  وليست المسألة  مسالة ديانة أو عقيدة على الرغم من كون اخناتون كان ملك  سديد الرائ وعادل   وصائب النضر فيما اتخذ من  إصلاح ديني يتمثل في توحيد الإلهة  واعتبار  الإلهة  الأخرى  زائفة ، ولكن الطبقة السياسية  وأصحاب النفوذ ضربت مصالحهم  وثرواتهم ومكانتهم الاجتماعية  فانتظروا موت اخناتون بفارغ الصبر حتى  اسقطوا دينه الجديد وعادوا إلى ديانتهم القديمة والى مكانتهم بين الناس ..
وهذا  الأمر يحدث في كل زمان ومكان فالدين قد يصبح ألعوبة بيد الساسة والمتنفذين  وإما  الطائفية والمذهبية فهي الوجه الثاني للساسة الذين يستخدمونها كورقة  رابحة لكسب ميل الشعب لهم وعلى مر العصور والأزمان ...





مقاطع ذات صلة..





















المواضيع والروابط المساعدة..


أمنحتب الرابع و إخناتون 


تأملات في ثورة إخناتون الذينية

----------


## nova_n

أخناتون وثورتة الدينية

أخناتون (Akhenaten ، Ikhnaton) أو أمنحوتب الرابع هو فرعون من الأسرة الثامنة عشر, «آمون يرضى», ويُدعى في المصادر الكلاسيكية أَمنوفيس . والده أمنحوتب الثالث (1417 -1379 ق.م), ووالدته تيي التي تحدَّرت من بيئة شعبية, على خلاف ما عُرف عن زوجات الفراعنة اللواتي تحدّرن من سلالات مميزة. أما مرضعته فهي تي, وزوجها قائد المركبات أيي, وخالته شقيقة الملكة الأم هي «موت نجمة» Moutnejmet.



حكم مع زوجته نفرتيتي لمدة 17 سنة منذ عام 1369 ق.م. كلمة أخناتون معناها الجميل مع قرص الشمس. حاول توحيد آلهة مصر القديمة بما فيها الاله أمون رع في شكل الإله الواحد أتون . ونقل العاصمة من طيبة إلي عاصمته الجديدة أخت أتون بالمنيا. وفيها ظهر الفن الواقعي ولاسيما في النحت والرسم وظهر أدب جديد يتميز بالأناشيد للإله الجديد آتون . أو ما يعرف حاليا بنظام تل العمارنة . وإنشغل الملك أخناتون بإصلاحاته الدينية وانصرف عن السياسة الخارجية وإدارة الإمبراطورية الممتدة حتي أعالي الفرات والنوبة جنوبا . فانفصل الجزء الآسيوي منها . ولما مات خلفه أخوه توت عنخ أمون الذي ارتد عن عقيدة آتون وترك العاصمة إلى طيبة وأعلن عودة عقيدة أمون معلنا أنه توت عنخ آمون. وهدم كهنة طيبة آثار أخناتون ومدينته ومحوا اسمه من عليها.

وبداية حكمه اختلطت بنهاية حكم أبيه الذي بلغت مصر في عهده ذروة مجدها في تاريخها القديم, وامتد نفوذها من الجزيرة الفراتية والأناضول و كريت وحوض بحر إِيجه إِلى النوبة.

وقد تلقى الملك الشاب اسمه الملكي الذي حمله بعد تتويجه «نفرخبرورع» 
ولكنه بعد ست سنوات من اعتلائه العرش دعا نفسه «أَخناتون» وهو الاسم الذي اشتهر به. 

قصة الملك المارق كما أطلق عليه من بعده أو الملك الموحد كما أطلق عليه محبوه ومؤيدوه.
 وسوف نتطرق بالبحث إلى أخلاق إخناتون والدين الجديد الذي بدأ بالدعوة إليه وسوف نستمع إلى ترنيمة الشمس ومعنى التوحيد في العقيدة الجديدة مما سيأخذنا للفن الجديد والإرتكاس والملكة الجميلة نفرتيتي إلى أن ندخل لمرحلة تفكك الإمبراطورية التي ستنتهي بموت إخناتون.

في عام 1380 ق.م مات أمنحوتب الثالث الذي خلف تحتمس الثالث على عرش مصر بعد حياة حافلة بالعظمة والنعيم الدنيوي ، وخلفه إبنه أمنحوتب الرابع الذي شاءت الأقدار أن يعرف بإسم اخناتون. ولدينا تمثال نصفي لهذا الملك واضح المعارف ، عثر عليه في تل العمارنة، ومنه نحكم بأنه كان شخصاً نحيل الجسم إلى حد لا يكاد يصدقه العقل ، ذا وجه نسائي في رقته، شاعري في أحاسيسه. وكانت له جفون كبيرة كجفون الحالمين الخياليين ، وجمجمة طويلة شوهاء، وجسم نحيل ضعيف. وملاك القول أنه كان شاعراً شاءت الأقدار أن تجعل منه ملكاً. ولم يكد يتولى الملك حتى ثار على دين آمون وعلى الأساليب التي يتبعها كهنته. فقد كان الهيكل العظيم بالكرنك طائفة كبيرة من النساء يتخذن سراري لآمون في الظاهر ، وليستمتع بهن الكهنة في الحقيقة. وكان الملك الشاب في حياته الخاصة مثالاً للطهر والأمانة، فلم يرضه هذا العهر المقدس ؛ وكانت رائحة دم الكبش الذي يقدم قرباناً لآمون كريهة نتنة في خياشيمه كما كان إتجار الكهنة في السحر والرقى ، وإستخدامهم نبوءات آمون للضغط على الأفكار بإسم الدين ، ولنشر الفساد السياسي ، مما تعافه نفسه، فثار على ذلك كله ثورة عنيفة، وقال في هذا: "إن أقوال الكهنة لأشد إثماً من كل ما سمعت حتى السنة الرابعة (من حكمه)؛ وهي أشد إثماً مما سمعه الملك أمنحوتب الثالث ،
 وثارت روحه الفتية على الفساد الذي تدهور إليه دين شعبه، وكره المال الحرام والمراسم المترفة التي كانت تملأ الهياكل ، وأحفظه ما كان لطائفة الكهنة المرتزقة من سيطرة على حياة الأمة.
 ثار الرجل على هذا كله ثورة الشعراء،
فلم يقبل تراضياً ولم يقنع بأنصاف الحلول، وأعلن في شجاعة أن هاتيك الآلهة وجميع ما في الدين من إحتفالات وطقوس كلها وثنية منحطة، وأن ليس للعالم إلا إله واحد هو- آتون. 
ورأى إخناتون- كما رأى أكبر في الهند من بعده بثلاثين قرناً- أن الألوهية أكبر ما تكون في الشمس مصدر الضوء
 وكل ما على الأرض من حياة. ولسنا نعلم هل أخذ نظريته هذه عن بلاد الشام، أو ابتدعها من عنده وهل كان آتون مجرد صورة أخرى لأدنيس. وأياً كان أصل هذا الإله فقد ملأ نفس الملك بهجة وسروراً ، فإستبدل بإسمه الأول أمنحوتب المحتوي على لفظ آمون إسم إخناتون ومعناه "آتون-راض" ، وإستعان ببعض الترانيم القديمة، وبعض قصائد في التوحيد- نشرت في أيام سلفه - فألف أغاني حماسية في مدح آتون، أحسنها وأطولها جميعاً القصيدة الآتية.
 وهي أجمل ما بقى لدينا من الأدب المصري القديم:


ما أجمل مطلعك في أفق السماء!
أي آتون الحي ، مبدأ الحياة؛
فإذا ما أشرقت في الأفق الشرقي
ملأت الأرض كلها بجمالك.
إنك جميل ، عظيم ، براق ، عال فوق كل الرؤوس ،
أشعتك تحيط بالأرض ، بل بكل ما صنعت ،
إنك أنت رِى ، وأنت تسوقها كلها أسيرة؛
وإنك لتربطها جميعاً برباط حبك.
ومهما بعدت فإن أشعتك تغمر الأرض؛
ومهما علوت ، فإن آثار قدميك هي النهار،
وإذا ما غربت في أفق السماء الغربي
خيم على الأرض ظلام كالموت،
ونام الناس في حجراتهم،
وعصبت رؤوسهم،
وسدت خياشيمهم،
ولم ير واحد منهم الآخر ،
وسرق كل متاعهم،
الذي تحت رؤوسهم،
ولم يعرفوا هم هذا.
وخرج كل أسد من عرينه
ولدغت الأفاعي كلها...
وسكن العالم بأجمعه
لأن الذي صنعها يستريح في أفق سمائه.
ما أبهى الأرض حيت تشرق في الأفق،
وحين تضيء يا آتون بالنهار
تدفع أمامك الظلام.
وإذا ما أرسلت أشعتك
أضحت الأرضان في أعياد يومية،
واستيقظ كل من عليهما ووقفوا على أقدامهم
حين رفعتهم.
فإذا غسلوا أجسامهم ، لبسوا ملابسهم ،
ورفعوا أيديهم يمجدون طلوعك ،
وأخذوا في جميع أنحاء العالم يؤدون أعمالهم،
وإستراحت الأنعام كلها في مراعيها،
وإزدهر الشجر والنبات ،
ورفرفت الطيور في مناطقها،
وأجنحتها مرفوعة تسبح بحمدك.
ورقصت كل الأغنام وهي واقفة على أرجلك،
وطار كل ذي جناحين ،
كلها تحيا إذا ما أشرقت عليها،
وأقلعت السفائن صاعدة ونازلة،
وتفتحت كل الطرق لأنك قد طلعت.
وإن المسك في النهر ليقفز أمامك ،
وإن أشعتك لفي وسط البحر العظيم الأخضر ،
يا خالق الجرثومة في المرأة،
ويا صانع النطفة في الرجل ،
ويا واهب الحياة للابن في جسم أمه،
ويا من يهدئه فلا يبكي ،
يا من يغذيه حتى وهو في الرحم،
يا واهب الأنفاس يا من ينعش كل من يصنعه!
وحين يخرج من الجسم... في يوم مولده
تفتح أنت فاه لينطق ،
وتمده بحاجاته،
والفرخ حين يزقزق في البيضة
تهبه النفس فيها لتحفظ له حياته
فإذا ما وصلت به،
إلى النقطة التي عندها تكسر البيضة
خرج من البيضة، ليغرد بكل ما فيه من قوة
ويمشي على قدميه
ساعة يخرج منها.
ألا ما أكثر أعمالك
الخافية عليا.
أيها الإله الأوحد الذي ليس لغيره سلطان كسلطانه،
يا من خلقت الأرض كما يهوى قلبك
حين كنت وحيداً.
إن الناس والأنعام كبيرها وصغيرها،
وكل ما على الأرض من دابة،
وكل ما يمشي على قدمين،
وكل ما هو في العلا
ويطير بجناحيه،
والبلاد الأجنبية من سوريا إلى كوش
وأرض مصر،
إنك تضع كل إنسان في موضعه
وتمدهم بحاجاتهم...
أنت موجد النيل في العالم السفلي،
وأنت تأتي به كما تحب
لتحفظ حياة الناس...
ألا ما أعظم تدبيرك
يا رب الأبدية!
إن في السماء نيلاً للغرباء
ولما يمشي على قدميه من أنعام كل البلاد.
إن أشعتك تغذي كل الحدائق،
فإذا ما أشرقت سرت فيها الحياة،
فأنت الذي تنميها.
أنت موجد الفصول
لكي تخلق كل أعمالك
خلقت الشتاء لتأتي إليها بالبرد،
وخلقت الحرارة لكي تتذوقك.
وأنشأت السماء البعيدة، وأشرقت فيها
لتبصر كل ما صنعت،
أنت وحدك تسطع في صورة آتون الحي.
تطلع، وتسطع، وتبتعد، وتعود،
إنك تصنع آلاف الأشكال
منك أنت وحدك؛
من مدائن ، وبلاد، وقبائل؛
وطرق كبرى وأنهار،
كل الأعين تراك أمامها،
لأنك أنت آتون النهار فوق الأرض ...

    *
    o

إنك في قلبي
وما من أحد يعرفك
إلا ابنك إخناتون.
لقد جعلته حكيماً
بتدبيرك وقوتك.
إن العالم في يدك
بالصور التي خلقته عليها،
فإذا أشرقت دبت فيه الحياة
وإذا غربت مات؛
لأنك أنت نفسك طول الحياة
والناس يستمدون الحياة منك
مادامت عيونهم تتطلع إلى سناك
حتى تغيب.
فتقف كل الأعمال
حين تتوارى في المغرب...

    *
    o

أنت أوجدت العالم،
وأقمت كل ما فيه لإبنك ...
إخناتون ، ذي العمر المديد؛
ولزوجه الملكية الكبرى محبوبته، سيدة القطرين
نفر- نفر- آتون ، نفرتيتي،
الباقية المزدهرة أبد الآبدين. 

وليست هذه القصيدة من أولى قصائد التاريخ الكبرى فحسب ، بل هي فوق ذلك أول شرح بليغ لعقيدة التوحيد ، فقد قيلت قبل أن يجيء إشعيا بسبعمائة عام كاملة. ولعل عقيدة التوحيد هذه كانت صدى لوحدة عالم البحر الأبيض المتوسط تحت حكم مصر في عهد تحتمس الثالث، كما 

ولم يقتصر التغيير في أسلوب حياة الفرعون على علاقته بأسرته ورعيته, بل ثمة تغيير في أسلوب الملك المصري تبرزه دراسة الرسائل الدبلوماسية في أرشيف تل العمارنة وهي تكشف عن أسلوب التخاطب والتراسل بين ملوك وأمراء كنعان وأمورو (فلسطين وسورية) من جهة والفرعون المصري من جهة أخرى.

وتدل دراسة عصر العمارنة برمته على تدهور النفوذ الفرعوني في المناطق التابعة بعد التراخي في فرض هيبة الملك التي تراجعت كثيراً عما كانت في عصر تحوتمس الثالث. فمبالغ الجزية المفروضة على البلاد لم تعد تصل إِلى خزانة فرعون. ولم يتحرك القصر الفرعوني كما يقتضي الأمر لمواجهة الوضع الدولي الناجم عن تراجع مصر أمام تقدم النفوذ الحثي. ويبدو أن مؤامرة كبيرة أطرافها من الداخل: كهنة آمون في طيبة وقائد الجيش حورمحب من جهة, وأمراء كنعان وأمورو من جهة أخرى, قد تم تدبيرها للإطاحة بحكم العاهل الذي كان منصرفاً إِلى الإِصلاح الديني, من دون أن يكون محيطاً بما كان يجري حوله.

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الثانية

عم الراوي احكيلنا كمان*
*أيه ثورات أجدادنا زمان*
*قامت وفي وش الطغيـان*
*واتنقشت في تاريخ امجادنا*

*اللي بعيد واللي جواها*
*يحلف بترابها و سماها*
*بتاريخنا لزماً نتباهى ..*
*ونقول دولا حقيقي جدودنا*

*ثورتنا الليلة قوية*
*كسْرت طوق الأسياد*
*أول ثورة إجتماعية*
*على فقر وجوع وفساد*
*من بعد الأسرة السادسة*
*زاد الطغيان والخِسّة*
*وانتشر الظلم و ساد*

*قبل الميلاد كانت*
*يجي بالفين عام*
*كل الفئات قامت*
*خلّت قصورها حُطام*
*خلّت عاليها واطيـــها*
*وفقيرها بقى يحميها*
*و حاكمها صار خدام*

*من بعد صبر طــــويل*
*وعصور من اضمحلال*
*على ضفــاف النيـــل*
*حشــود تهــد جبــال*
*بالثــورة والتهديد*
*الأمرا صاروا عبيد*
*و اتشقلبت الأحـوال*

*قلّب معايا ودوّر*
*جوة ف دفاتر مصـر*
*تلقى الحكيم " ايب وّر "*
*هو حكيم دا العصر*
*سمــاها كلــمة وصورة*
*على برديته المشهورة*
*ثورة جياع ع القصر*

*وارجع وراجع تاريخك*
*كتير حكولنا عليه*
*وأكتبلنا يا مصري ..*
*ثورتنا اسمها أيه ؟*

**********************************
*في قديم الزمان حدثت الانتفاضة المدمرة التي اكتسحت في طريقها كل  شيء ... يقول المؤرخين ان الثورة التي قام بها الشعب المصري في ذلك الزمن  تعتبر بكل المعايير السياسية و الاقتصادية و الاجتماعية اول ثورة في تاريخ  العالم ضد الطبقية ... و كان من غريب هذه الثورة انها لم يتوصل المجتمع  المصري اثنائها الي الغاء الطبقات و كل الذي حدث هو اعادة توزيع الهيكل  الطبقي في المجتمع المصري القديم .*
*فلقد ظلت الطبقات كما هي و لكن حدث استبدال في التسكين الطبقي حيث حل الفقراء محل الاغنياء و حل الاغنياء محل الفقراء و المعدومين*
*لقد تحدثت بردية شهيرة كتبها احد الحكماء المصريين حول ما حدث خلال هذه الثورة اذ يقول :*
*" اصبح الفقراء يمتلكون اشياء جميلة ... و اصبح العظماء في حالة  يرثي لها ... لقد حل الحزن في قلوب اصحاب الاصل الرفيع ... اما الفقراء فقد  امتلأوا سرورا*
*لقد دمرت قصور الملوك و نهبت القبور و اصبح الحكام جياعا يعيشون في بؤس ... و قضاة البلاد طردوا من بيوت العدل*
*و هكذا اصبح العبيد اصحاب عبيد واصبحت الجواري و النساء الفقيرات  يتحلين بالذهب و الياقوت ... اما السيدات النبيلات فقد اصبحن يمشين طول  البلاد و يقلن : ليتنا نجد شيئا ناكله "*
*هكذا وصف الحكيم المصري الانقلاب الطبقي الذي حدث نتيجة للظلم الذي  عاناه الشعب المصري بسبب فساد حكامه و طغيانهم و عدم التزامهم بتطبيق  العدالة فهب الشعب فجاة و قلب المائدة فوق رؤس الجميع*
*متي حدثت هذه الثورة و ما اسمها ؟*

*اشعار*
*شاعر الرومانسية*

*مادة تاريخية*
*ابن طيبة*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*أول انقلاب طبقي في تاريخ العالم



حين أعلن المؤرخ البريطاني ارنولد توينبي أن الحضارة المصرية القديمة بلغت أقصي ذراها في عصر الدولة القديمة كان يؤكد حقيقة أن الشعب المصري الذي صنع هذه الحضارة كان علي استعداد لبذل كل جهد ممكن مادام يشعر بان ملوكه و حكامه يقيمون العدل و يحققون له الحماية و الخير
• و عندما يشعر الشعب بان ملوكه ضعاف متخاذلون و ليسوا آلهة و لا أبناء آلهة كما يزعمون و أن هؤلاء الملوك قد وقعوا تحت سيطرة حكام الأقاليم و كبار رجال الدولة و كبار الموظفين الذين أشاعوا الظلم و نهبوا الشعب عن طريق الضرائب الباهظة و مارسوا الكبر و الغطرسة و الطغيان ... عندئذ هب الشعب لينتقم من الجميع و حدثت الانتفاضة المدمرة الأولي.... الثورة الأولي في تاريخ البشرية.... التي اكتسحت في طريقها كل شيء علي النحو الذي قراناه في كتب التاريخ و أدي إلي سقوط الدولة القديمة في نهاية عصر الأسرة السادسة عام 2140 ق م
• و يقول بعض المؤرخين أن الثورة التي قام بها الشعب المصري في ذلك الزمن تعتبر بكل المعايير السياسية و الاقتصادية و الاجتماعية أو انقلاب طبقي في تاريخ العالم حيث فرضت طبقة الفقراء المعدومين دكتاتوريتها و تسيدت علي طبقات الشعب الاخري و خاصة طبقة الأغنياء لقد تم استبدال في التسكين الطبقي حيث حل الفقراء محل الأغنياء و حل الأغنياء محل الفقراء و المعدمين علي النحو الذي تشهد به بردية ليدن المنسوبة إلي الحكيم المصري " ايب ور " التي تقول في تلك الفقرات التي انتقيناها من نص البردية :
" أصبح الفقراء يمتلكون أشياء جميلة و أصبح العظماء في حالة يرثي لها... لقد حل الحزن في قلوب أصحاب الأصل الرفيع ... أما الفقراء فقد امتلئوا سرورقبورهم.قد دمرت قصور الملوك و نهبت قبورهم... و أصبح الحكام جياعا يعيشون في بؤس ... و قضاة البلاد طردوا من بيوت العدل .... و الذين كانوا يرتدون الكتان الجميل أصبحوا يضربون... و أصبحت كل بلدة تقول : هيا نقضي عل كل الأقوياء و الأغنياء ... و نهبت المخازن و أصبحت الصوامع خاالجوع.و انعدمت الغلال ...فلا زرع و لا حرث و لا حصاد و ساد الجوع ... و جرد القوم من ملابسهم و عطورهم و أصبح كل إنسان يقول.. لم يبق شيء ...
و هكذا صار العبيد أصحاب عبيد ... و من لم يكن في قدرته أن يقيم حجرة أصبح يملك فناء مسورا ... و من كان يبيت في العراء أصبح يجد كثيرات من السيدات النبيلات الشريفات اللاتي كن ينمن علي أسرة أزواجهن فأصبحن ينمن علي مضاجع مقضة بعد أن طردن من بيوتهن و اجبرن علي العمل الشاق في حرارة الشمس و هن يرتدين خرقا بالية....
• هكذا وصف الحكيم المصري القديم " ايب ور " الانقلاب الطبقي الذي حدث نتيجة للظلم الذي عناه الشعب المصري بسبب فساد حكامه و حكومته و طغيانهم و عدم التزامهم بتطبيق العدالة ... فهب الشعب فجأة و قلب المائدة فوق رؤوس الجميع







المصدر

مجلة أم الحضارات لأبناء مصر



*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اول ثورة فى التاريخ
  ثورة بيبى الثانى 
 


.. وكانت هذه الثورة من حوالي 45 قرنا في اواخر الأسرة السادسة..  

نفر  كارع بيبي الثاني تولي العرش وكان عمره ست سنوات وتعتبر فترةحكمه أطول  فترات الحكم في مصر القديمة فحكم حوالي أربعة وتسعين عاماً وتوفى عن  مائةعام، وكانت أمه وصية عليه في البداية وربما كان أشهر أعماله في السنوات  الأولى من حكمه إرسال حملات إلى الجنوب كذلك بعض الرحلات التجارية إلى  بيبلوس في الشمال ،وكان لطول مدة حكم الملك بيبي الثاني أثره في ضعف الأسرة  ، فنجد أنه في النهايةبسبب كبر سنه غير قادر على كسب طاعة أمراء الأقاليم  الأقوياء الذين زادت سلطتهم ولم يدينوا بالولاء للملك وامتنعوا عن دفع  الجزية وظهر عدم الاستقرار وعدم الأمن فسادت الفوضى في كل مكان وأهملت  القوانين وانهار الصرح الاجتماعي وطرد الموظفين من وظائفهم وزاد السلب  والنهب   


بدأت المأساة بضعف الملك بيبي الثاني لعجزه و طعونه  في السن و ذهوله عما يجري حوله و تسليمه باكاذيب المنافقين من حوله، فأستقل  حكام الأقاليم بأقاليمهم و استبدوابالاهالي، فرضوا المكوس الجائرة ، و  نهبوا الأقوات ، و اهملوا اي اصلاح للري والارض،و انضم اليهم الكهنة حرصا  على أوقافهم،يبيحون لهم بفتاواهم الكاذبة كل منكر، غير مبالين بانات  الفقراء و ما يعانون من قهرو ذل و جوع، و كلما قصدهم مظلوم طالبوه بالطاعة و  الصبر و وعدوه بحس الجزاء فيالاعالم الاخر، و بلغ منا الياس غايته، فلا  حاكم يعدل، و لا قانون يسود، و لا رحمة تهبط، فانطلقت بين قومي أدعوهم الى  العصيان و محاربة الظلم بالقوة،و سرعان ما استجابوا الى النداء، فحطموا  حاجز الخوف و التقاليد البالية، و وجهوا ضرباتهم القاتلة الى الطغاة و  الظالمين، و سرت النار المقدسة الى جميع البلاد وانطلقت قذائف الغضب الاحمر  على الحكام والموظفين و رجال الدين والمقابر."   


والثورة  المصرية التي تركت طابعها على ذاكرة الشعب كانت انطباعاً يمثل ثورة عارمة  اختلت فيها الموازين وانقلبت الأدوار. فقد نهب الفقراء الأغنياء، وأصبح  السادة السابقون عبيداً لعبيدهم السابقين. وتخلى القوم عن خدمة الطقوس  الجنائزية الفرعونية القديمة. فالطقوس والفراعنة والأهرام والهياكل وكل ما  عرفته المملكة القديمة من الأجهزة الفرعونية ثقيلة العبء، شوهت سمعته   


وسنذهب إلى مؤرخ المصريات الشهير جيمس هنري برستد وكتابه 'تاريخ مصر من أقدم العصور وإلى العصر الفارسي' - يقول عن نفس تلك الفترة:   
   'لمناسبة جلوس بيبي الثاني على العرش في طفولته كانت مدة حكمه طويلة فقد  قال مانيتون أن هذا الملك تولى في السنة السادسة وعاش مائة سنة.... وعليه  فحكم هذا الملك أطول الأحكام في التاريخ.... والثابت أن الحوادث التي حصلت  بعد وفاة بيبي الثاني ماتزال غامضة تصعب علينا معرفتها.... وهكذا بعدما  حكمت حكومة نظامية لمدة تزيد على ألف سنة رجعت الحال إلى أصلها من الفوضى  وعدم النظام' هذه هي أقدم ثورة اجتماعية شاملة نملك قيوداً عنها'.

وكل  ما لدينا من معلومات مدونة كتبها مؤرخ اسمه (ابوري) في كتاب اسمه (صرخة  نبي)، وقد وصف المؤرخ المصري الكبير سليم حسن هذه الثورة بأنها كالثورة  البلشفية تماما ـ قد حطمت وهدمت كل شيء.. اما هذه الصرخة فهي تحفة ادبية  كتبها هذا المؤرخ وهو يصف حال مصر للملك العجوز بيبي الثاني.. يقول له: ان  الناس قد جاعت وماتت من الجوع. ولان الناس عاجزون عن دفن موتاهم فقد نشطت  صناعة الدفن.. والعاجزون عن الدفن كانوا يلقون الجثث في النيل حتى اصبحت  التماسيح ضخمة بسبب هذه الجثث.. ولم يعد يستورد خشب الارز من لبنان لصناعة  التوابيت.. وهجم الناس على قبور الملوك.. وهجموا على طعام الخنازير فلم يعد  احد يجد طعاما.. وانقلبت الاوضاع في المجتمع.. ولم يعد احد يضحك.. وحتى  الأمهات لم يعدن ينجبن.. والمرأة التي كانت ترتدي الكتان تمشي ممزقة..  والتي كانت تملك المرايا لم تعد ترى وجهها الا على سطح الماء.. ولم يعد احد  يحترم الكبير ولا العالم ولا رجل الدين ولا ابويه..   





وكان  الناس يقولون: يا ليتنا متنا قبل هذا.. وكان الاطفال يقولون: ولماذا اتوا  بنا.. واللصوص صاروا اغنياء.. ولم يعد احد منهم في حاجة الى ان يتزوج.. ففي  فراشه كثيرات من بنات العائلات الغنية من اجل الطعام والشراب والمأوى..  ولا احد يخاف من رجال الأمن ولا النبلاء ولا الكهنة ولا الاسر المالكة..  كلها لم يعد لها وجود.. انها تتواري او تهرب او تلقي بنفسها في النيل.. 


بقلم ...أحمد يسرى

----------


## hanoaa

فر كارع بيبي الثاني(2278 ق.م - 2184 ق . م ) و هو خامس ملوك الأسرة السادسة تولي العرش بعد وفاة أخيه مرى أن رع  وكان عمره ست سنوات وتعتبر فترةحكمه أطول فترات الحكم في مصر القديمة فحكم حوالي أربعة وتسعين عاماً وتوفى عن مائةعام، وكانت أمه وصية عليه و كذلك خاله الأمير جاو و كان وزيره فى نفس الوقت في البداية وربما كان أشهر أعماله في السنوات الأولى من حكمه إرسال حملات إلى الجنوب كذلك بعض الرحلات التجارية إلى بيبلوس في الشمال ،وكان لطول مدة حكم الملك بيبي الثاني أثره في ضعف الأسرة ، فنجد أنه في النهايةبسبب كبر سنه غير قادر على كسب طاعة أمراء الأقاليم الأقوياء الذين زادت سلطتهم ولم يدينوا بالولاء للملك وامتنعوا عن دفع الجزية وظهر عدم الاستقرار وعدم الأمن فسادت الفوضى في كل مكان وأهملت القوانين وانهار الصرح الاجتماعي وطرد الموظفين من وظائفهم وزاد السلب والنهب
بدأت المأساة بضعف الملك بيبي الثاني لعجزه و طعونه في السن و ذهوله عما يجري حوله و تسليمه باكاذيب المنافقين من حوله، فأستقل حكام الأقاليم بأقاليمهم و استبدوابالاهالي، فرضوا المكوس الجائرة ، و نهبوا الأقوات ، و اهملوا اي اصلاح للري والارض،و انضم اليهم الكهنة حرصا على أوقافهم،يبيحون لهم بفتاواهم الكاذبة كل منكر، غير مبالين بانات الفقراء و ما يعانون من قهرو ذل و جوع، و كلما قصدهم مظلوم طالبوه بالطاعة و الصبر و وعدوه بحس الجزاء فيالاعالم الاخر، و بلغ منا الياس غايته، فلا حاكم يعدل، و لا قانون يسود، و لا رحمة تهبط، فانطلقت بين قومي أدعوهم الى العصيان و محاربة الظلم بالقوة،و سرعان ما استجابوا الى النداء، فحطموا حاجز الخوف و التقاليد البالية، و وجهوا ضرباتهم القاتلة الى الطغاة و الظالمين، و سرت النار المقدسة الى جميع البلاد وانطلقت قذائف الغضب الاحمر على الحكام والموظفين و رجال الدين والمقابر."
والثورة المصرية التي تركت طابعها على ذاكرة الشعب كانت انطباعاً يمثل ثورة عارمة اختلت فيها الموازين وانقلبت الأدوار. فقد نهب الفقراء الأغنياء، وأصبح السادة السابقون عبيداً لعبيدهم السابقين. وتخلى القوم عن خدمة الطقوس الجنائزية الفرعونية القديمة. فالطقوس والفراعنة والأهرام والهياكل وكل ما عرفته المملكة القديمة من الأجهزة الفرعونية ثقيلة العبء، شوهت سمعته

عن هذه الفترة يقول مؤرخ المصريات الشهير جيمس هنري برستد وكتابه "تاريخ مصر من أقدم العصور وإلى العصر الفارسي"
مناسبة جلوس بيبي الثاني على العرش في طفولته كانت مدة حكمه طويلة فقد قال مانيتون أن هذا الملك تولى في السنة السادسة وعاش مائة سنة.... وعليه فحكم هذا الملك أطول الأحكام في التاريخ.... والثابت أن الحوادث التي حصلت بعد وفاة بيبي الثاني ماتزال غامضة تصعب علينا معرفتها.... وهكذا بعدما حكمت حكومة نظامية لمدة تزيد على ألف سنة رجعت الحال إلى أصلها من الفوضى وعدم النظام' هذه هي أقدم ثورة اجتماعية شاملة نملك قيوداً عنها.

وقد وصف المؤرخ المصري الكبير سليم حسن هذه الثورة بأنها كالثورة البلشفية تماما ـ قد حطمت وهدمت كل شيء.. اما هذه الصرخة فهي تحفة ادبية كتبها هذا المؤرخ وهو يصف حال مصر للملك العجوز بيبي الثاني.. يقول له: ان الناس قد جاعت وماتت من الجوع. ولان الناس عاجزون عن دفن موتاهم فقد نشطت صناعة الدفن.. والعاجزون عن الدفن كانوا يلقون الجثث في النيل حتى اصبحت التماسيح ضخمة بسبب هذه الجثث.. ولم يعد يستورد خشب الارز من لبنان لصناعة التوابيت.. وهجم الناس على قبور الملوك.. وهجموا على طعام الخنازير فلم يعد احد يجد طعاما.. وانقلبت الاوضاع في المجتمع.. ولم يعد احد يضحك.. وحتى الأمهات لم يعدن ينجبن.. والمرأة التي كانت ترتدي الكتان تمشي ممزقة.. والتي كانت تملك المرايا لم تعد ترى وجهها الا على سطح الماء.. ولم يعد احد يحترم الكبير ولا العالم ولا رجل الدين ولا ابويه..

وكان الناس يقولون: يا ليتنا متنا قبل هذا.. وكان الاطفال يقولون: ولماذا اتوا بنا.. واللصوص صاروا اغنياء.. ولم يعد احد منهم في حاجة الى ان يتزوج.. ففي فراشه كثيرات من بنات العائلات الغنية من اجل الطعام والشراب والمأوى.. ولا احد يخاف من رجال الأمن ولا النبلاء ولا الكهنة ولا الاسر المالكة.. كلها لم يعد لها وجود.. انها تتواري او تهرب او تلقي بنفسها في النيل

----------


## hanoaa

بردية إيبو أور .. ما قاله القمر
 وفى نهاية الأسرة السادسة كان حاكم مصر الملك بيبى الثانى الذى اعتلى العرش بعد وفاة أخيه غير الشقيق مرنرع. لكن بينما لم يدم حكم مرنرع إلا تسع سنوات امتد حكم بيبى الثانى أكثر من تسعين سنة حتى طعن فى السن واعتراه الوهن فلم يعد يبرح قصره وصارت حاشيته تحكم البلاد باسمه بينما هو لا يدرى شيئاً عن أحوال الناس. كانت مصر فى ذلك الوقت تعيش مرحلة اضطرابات وقلاقل وتندلع فيها الثورات ويتهددها الغزاة عبر الحدود الشرقية.
على أن أمين الخزانة الملكية إيبو أور وهو من أخلص رجال الملك كان يسوؤه كثيرا هذا الوضع، فقد كان يتمثل أمامه تاريخ مصر العظيم فى الدولة القديمة التى شيد فراعينها الأهرامات التى تحدت الزمن كما لم تفعل أية أبنية أخرى وحققت لمصر المجد والخلود.
كان إيبو أور كلما نظر إلى هرم خوفو العظيم الذى شيد ٢٧٠٠ عاما قبل الميلاد انفطر قلبه حزنا على ما آلت إليه البلاد بعد أن عمتها الأزمات الاقتصادية والاضطرابات الاجتماعية، لكنه لم يكن يعرف ماذا يفعل. أصبح لا ينام الليل.
وفى ليلة ظلماء خرج إيبو أور من منزله فى الساعات الأخيرة من الليل يبحث عن خونسو إله القمر القادر على طرد الأرواح الشريرة عساه يعينه على درء هذا الشر الذى يحيط بالبلاد، والشافى من المرض عله يدله كيف يكون العلاج.
نظر إيبو أور إلى السماء فوجدها حالكة الظلام. لم يكن بها قمر. نظر يمينا ويسارا بحثا عن دلالة أو إشارة إلهية يكون فيها الخلاص فلم يجد من حوله غير الظلام الدامس. صاح فى الخلاء: «أين أنتم يا من خلقتم هذه الأرض الطاهرة.. أرض النيل المحروسة؟ أين آتوم الإله الأكبر خالق الكون وخالق الآلهة؟ هل تخليتم عنا؟ هل تخليتم عن كمت؟ هل تخليتم عن الأرض السوداء؟».
فجأة بدأ الظلام ينقشع قليلا وظهر خونسو من خلف إحدى السحب فرفع إيبو أور ذراعيه متضرعا وساد الصمت لحظات تكلم خلالها القمر بصوت لم يسمعه إلا إيبو أور.. ثم هطل المطر.
عاد إيبو أور إلى بيته صامتا هادئ النفس، وفى اليوم التالى ذهب إلى القصر طالبا مقابلة فرعون فقابله رئيس البلاط وسأله عن سبب المقابلة فرد عليه إيبو أور: «أريد أن أحدث مليكنا فى أحوال البلاد»، فقال رئيس البلاط: «تعلم يا أمين الخزانة أن فرعون طعن فى السن وواجبنا نحوه يقتضى ألا نطلعه على ما يعكر صفوه».
فرد إيبو أور: «لكن الآلهة أوفدتنى لإطلاع فرعون على أحوال البلاد»، فقال رئيس البلاط: «وماذا فى أحوال البلاد؟ إن بيبى الثانى هو أعظم الفراعين فى تاريخ مصر وأحوال البلاد فى عصره أروع ما تكون الأحوال».
عاد إيبو أور أدراجه حزينا فدخل بيته ومرض ولم يعد يقوى بعد ذلك على القيام من الفراش. ثم أحس بدنو أجله فكتب هذه البردية لفرعون والتى يعود تاريخها إلى عام ٢٢٦٠ قبل الميلاد:
كل الأشياء الجميلة زالت واندثرت
لم يبق لنا إلا القبح فى كل مكان.
الأشياء الطيبة اختفت
لم يبق حتى قلامة ظفر.
البلاد تدور كدولاب الفخار
ولا يخرج منها إلا الأشكال الممسوخة
والأحوال المقلوبة.
الأكابر فى أسى
الفقراء يتضورون جوعا.
النهر صار دما
والناس منه يشربون.
المعابد أهملت.
الأبنية صارت حطاما.
تلال الأحجار فى كل مكان.
تأمل يا مليكى:
الذهب واللازورد والفضة
والملاخيت والبرونز والعقيق
كلها تزين جيد اللصوص
والشرفاء يصرخون:
أما من شىء نأكله؟!
انظر يا فرعون العظيم:
من كانوا يملكون
الثياب الفاخرة
غدوا يرتدون الأسمال
ومن لم ينسج لنفسه أبدا
صار يملك أقمشة كتانية فاخرة
فيا للأسى لما حل بالبلاد!
أيا فرعون المجيد
يا سليل أعظم ملوك الزمان
يا ابن الآلهة وحبيبها
فى يدك الصولجان
وعلى رأسك أعظم التيجان
فاضرب بقوة رأس الثعبان
اقض على الفساد ورد العدل للبلاد
حتى تنبت من جديد الأزهار.
ويعود البساط الأخضر
يكسو أرض وادى النيل
وتنمو من جديد الأشجار.

وتتعارض تلك الصورة مع ما ورد فى مواضع أخرى حول بداية عهد بيبى الثانى حيث خرجت الحملات العسكرية والاستكشافية إلى كل من آسيا وأفريقيا، ومن أشهرها الحملات الأربع التى قادها الأمير حرخوف حاكم الجنوب داخل أفريقيا بأوامر من الملكين مرنرع وبيبى الثانى من بعده، ففتح طرقا جديدة لمصر فى الجنوب وسلك دروبا مجهولة فيما وراء النوبة ودارفور وكان يعود من كل رحلة بمنتجات ثمينة من بخور وأبنوس وجلود فهد وسن فيل، وكانت القبائل الأفريقية تذهلها قوة الجيش المصرى فتقدم لأفراده كل ما يريدون.
وعلى جدران مقبرة حرخوف التى تحكى سيرة فتوحاته العظيمة نجد نص رسالة بعث بها إليه الفرعون بيبى الثانى أثناء رحلته الرابعة إلى الجنوب قبل حوالى ٤٥٠٠ سنة. فى تلك الرحلة أحضر الأمير معه أحد الأقزام هدية لفرعون الذى كان لا يزال طفلا فى العاشرة من عمره.
وفور علم فرعون بأمر الهدية كتب إلى حرخوف يقول فى حماس الأطفال:
«عد فورا إلى القصر الملكى وأحضر معك ذلك القزم الذى جلبته من أقاصى الدنيا. حافظ على حياته واعتن بصحته، وحين يركب معك المركب النيلية التى ستحضره إلى القصر فليحيط به رجال أشداء حتى لا يسقط فى الماء. وعندما يحين وقت النوم فى الليل خصص له رجالاً موثوقاً بهم يحرسونه واذهب بنفسك لتتفقد أحواله عشر مرات فى الليلة. إن جلالتنا يتوق لرؤية هذا القزم أكثر من كل ثروات سيناء فى الشرق أو بلاد بونت فى الجنوب».
وقد ظل الأمير حرخوف يعتز بتلك الرسالة طوال حياته حتى إنه أمر بنقشها على واجهة مقبرته بعد وفاته.
لكن عصر الفتوحات الكبرى كان قد مضى بعد أن شاخ فرعون مصر فوق عرشه فتدهورت الأحوال مما دفع أقرب المخلصين له لمحاولة تبصيره بالخطرالمحدق بالبلاد.
قرأ كاتب الديوان رسالة إيبو أور على الملك العجوز الذى كان متكئا على رئيس البلاط من ناحية وعلى كبير الكهنة من الناحية الأخرى فلم يفهم الملك الرسالة. كانت أقوال حاشيته قد صمت آذانه بما كانت تؤكده له ليل نهار من أن أمور المملكة فى تقدم وازدهار. نظر فرعون إلى كبير الكهنة على يمينه وإلى رئيس البلاط على يساره ثم سألهما: «ما معنى رسالة إيبو أور؟» فرد رئيس البلاط: «لا أعرف يا مولاى. قد تكون مقطوعة أدبية من وحى الخيال مثلما يهذى به الشعراء».
قال الملك: «لكن الأدب يستلهم الواقع، والشعراء أصحاب خيال لكنهم لا يهذون، فماذا تظن قصد إيبو أور؟» فرد رئيس البلاط: «ربما قصد الحديث عن ممالك أخرى فى الشرق أو فى الغرب غير مملكتك يا مولاى»، وقال كبير الكهنة: «لا تلق للبردية بالا يا مولاى هى خرف المرض ليس أكثر».
فانزعج فرعون مما سمع وقال: «هل مرض إيبو أور؟ لماذا لم يخبرنى أحد؟ أرسلوا إليه كبير أطباء القصر فورا ليطببه ثم ادعوه لمقابلتنا حتى نعرف منه ما قصده فى رسالته». لكن إيبو أور كان قد أراح ضميره بإرسال هذه الرسالة لفرعون فرحل فى نفس اليوم عن الدنيا. ولم يفهم فرعون ما قصده فى رسالته.
وتفاقمت الأوضاع فى جميع أرجاء البلاد وتهرأت الدولة وانتشر الفساد. وفى ليلة جفل فيها القمر توفى فرعون مصر العجوز فسادت الفوضى فى كل مكان وبعد ثلاث سنوات انتهت الدولة القديمة وتوالى الملوك والفراعين الواحد تلو الآخر فى تتابع سريع فمر كل ملوك الأسرات السابعة والثامنة والتاسعة والعاشرة فى فترة لا تزيد على ستة عقود، وكأن تاريخ مصر تحول إلى فيلم هزلى صامت سريع العرض تفتتت خلاله البلاد. ثم حدثت الفجيعة الكبرى حين انقطعت العروة المقدسة التى جمعت بين شطرى وادى النيل وانتهت وحدة أرض مصر التى أقامها مينا العظيم قبل ذلك بأكثر من ٩٠٠ عام، وتحولت مصر القوية المجيدة إلى مصرين صغيرين هزيلين. وبينما أنجز المصريون فى وحدتهم بناء الأهرامات، انشغلوا فى انفصالهم بالحرب الأهلية بين الدولتين الشمالية وعاصمتها منف والجنوبية وعاصمتها طيبة.
لكن مصر الضعيفة الواهنة لم تكن لترضى الآلهة، فمصر كما يقول آتوم الإله الذى يسود الكون والبشر، الإله الأكبر غير المتجسد فى أى من الأشكال البشرية أو الحيوانية كبقية الآلهة التابعة له، هى كمت، أى الأرض السوداء، أرض الخصوبة والنماء، أرض الوحدة والأمن والسلام.
انتفضت السماء غضبا لما ألم بمصر وبكت إزيس هذا الانقسام وقالت: «لقد جمعت أطراف أوزيريس من فوق قمم الجبال فكيف لى أن أجمع الآن أشلاء البلاد!» لكن الإله بتاح راعى وحدة مصر وحاميها هدأ من روعها مؤكدا لها أنه خالق من يعيد لمصر الوحدة التى قدرتها لها الآلهة.
وفى إحدى ليالى الصيف الحارة أبحر فى السماء خونسو إله القمر طارد الأرواح الشريرة والشافى من المرض، فوق سحابة بيضاء صافية قاصدا جنوب الوادى برسالة إلهية.
وفى الصباح ومن مدينة طيبة سمع صوت منتوحتب الثانى حاكم دولة الجنوب يصدح فى جميع أرجاء البلاد من شاطئ البحر فى الشمال إلى بلاد بونت فى الجنوب:
لبيك يا حبيبتى لبيك
الجمال هو أنت يا كمت
شاطئ النهر هو ذراعك
وماء النيل هو دماؤك
لكن التمساح راقد هناك
فوق شط الرمال بفمه المفتوح
وحبك يملؤنى شجاعة وإقداماً
سأعبر فوق النهر
سأخلصك منه يا حبيبتى
سأعيد إليك رونقك وجمالك
سأعيد إليك مجدك وجلالك.
كان منتوحتب حاكم طيبة الذى تلقى كلمات القمر هو من نذرته الأقدار لإنقاذ مصر، فلم تمض بضع سنوات حتى وضع حدا للفوضى التى استشرت فيما يعرف باسم مرحلة الانتقال وأسس الأسرة الحادية عشرة التى بدأت بها الدولة الوسطى. واقتفى منتوحتب أثر مينا العظيم فجمع مرة أخرى بين الشمال والجنوب فى وحدة جديدة قدرت لها الآلهة هذه المرة ألا تنفصل عراها حتى أبد الآبدين.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مدخل ..
 *ثورة الجياع ... على المقهى* 
*
حوار على دخان الشيشة


* 
*كان المقهى شبه خالي من الرواد عندما وقف أمامي الشاب المكلف بمتابعة حالة الشيشة وبادرني بالسؤال**..

**هو**:* *هي الثورة هاتقوم إمتى ياباشا ؟**
**إنتبهت له متعجباً**:* *ثورة إيه ؟؟**
**هو**:* *ماهو يابيه .. الناس بقت فقيرة وجعانة وماحدش لاقي ياكل حاجة**
**أنا**:* *آه .. تقصد ثورة الجياع**
**هو**:* *الله أكبر .. والله أنا من الأول وأنا بقول عليك إنك مثقف .. أيوة ثورة الجياع .. هاتقوم إمتى دي بأه ؟**
**تقمصت دور المثقف وكأني في حالة حوار مثلما كان الحال بين الرجل العجوز والشاب الغاضب في مقالات إحسان عبد القدوس الشهيرة** "* *على مقهى في الشارع السياسي**"* *، تركت الصحيفة جانباً ورددت عليه السؤال بسؤال**
**أنا**:* *وتفتكر إنت إمتى ؟؟**
**هو**:* *والله المفروض دي كانت تحصل من قبل كده ؟ بس أنا مش عارف العملية متأخرة ليه**
**إعتدلت في جلستي وأخذت وضعية المحاضر العالم ببواطن الأمور وقلت له**
**أنا**:* *من يراجع التاريخ وينظر إلى كل ثورات الجياع التي قامت هنا أو هناك سوف**يكتشف مثلك أننا تأخرنا كثيراً ،بالرغم من أن العوامل المسببة لتلك الثورة**عندنا قد وصلت إلى مراحل تفوق المراحل التي كانت سبباً في الثورات السابقة ،**وهذا لعدة أسباب**
**لم أدع لمضيفي الشاب فرصة للمقاطعة أو إلتقاط الأنفاس وإستكملت محدثاً إياه**
**أنا**:* *ثورة الجياع ياصديقي لم ولن تأتي وهذا لعدة أسباب* *
** أولاً : أحد أسباب ثورة الجياع هو ألا يستطيع دخل الفرد أن يسد قوت يومه ، وهذا غير واقع .. فلا تغرك الأرقام الهزيلة التي تسمعها عن الرواتب ، فلا أحد يستطيع ياصديقي أن يصمد أسبوعا واحداً بتلك الأرقام ، لذلك ظهر الفساد وظهرت الرشوة والسرقة المقنعة التي قامت بعمل توازن إجتماعي فأصبح الكل يتكسب من الكل .. وتحول الحرام إلى أمور مشتبهات والمشتبهات إلى حلال .. فنام الجميع غير جوعى .. لذلك لن تقوم ثورة الجياع**
**ثانياً**:* *ثورة الجياع تقوم أثناء وجود فجوة أمنية ولو صغيرة ، ونحن في دولة أمنية**تزداد ترابطاً وتماسكاً يوماً بعد يوم حتى أصبحت وحشاً يفترس كل صوت عال ،**فيزداد الناس خنوعاً وإستسلاماً ويخاف الجميع أن يهمس بالإعتراض متمنياً**أن يقوم الآخر نيابة عنه بذلك ولكن هو لا... وثورة الجياع صوتها عال*
*
ثالثاً : في الدول التي تقوم فيها ثورات جياع يكون هناك ثوريون لهم نزعات قيادية كاريزمية لها تأثير على الجميع ويلتف حولها الجميع وتكون قوة محركة ودافعة للجياع للتحرك ، ونحن للأسف ليس لدينا هؤلاء وإذا ظهرت بوادر تلك الزعامة في أحدهم فإنه يوؤد في المهد بالغيرة منه وتخوينه ، والزعيم في تلك اللحظة يجب ألا تشوبه أي شائبة وإلا تفرق الناس عنه

رابعاً : ثورة الجياع تقوم في الدول القمعية الديكتاتورية الكاملة ، ونحن مازال لدينا هامش بسيط من الحرية كافياً أن يمنع ثورة الجياع* 

*
كل هذه العوامل وغيرها مجتمعة توضح لماذا لم تقم ثورة الجياع ... ولن تقوم وبلاش دوشة بأه وغيّر الشيشة*  


* ذهب غير مُعجباً وهو يَهزي بكلمات شبه مفهومة إلتقطت منها ثلاثة كلمات

قال مثقف قال..

* *هل اكتملت مقومات ثورة الجياع في مصر ؟؟ أم لم تكتمل ؟ أم منعتها ثورة 25 يناير من أن تكتمل ؟؟*  *لا أعلم ..ولكن* *د**عونا نفتح كتاب التاريخ لنرى كم مرة تعرضت مصر لهذا النوع من الثورات ..

* يحدثنا تاريخ مصر المحروسة الطويل عن العديد من الأزمات الاقتصادية والمجاعات، نتيجة تدهور الزراعة وإنهيار الصناعة وتفشي الفقر والبطالة وانتشار الفساد والمتاجرة بقوت الشعب، هذه الظروف أدت في أغلبها إلي ثورات قادها الجياع، ففي نهاية الدولة القديمة من العصر الفرعوني كان يحكم مصر حاكم ضعيف هو الملك بيبي الثاني الذي اعتلي العرش وعمره ست سنوات، ولمدة ٩٤ سنة، ولصغر سنه عرفت مصر في عهده الفساد والانحلال والانقلابات والحروب القبلية الأهلية،
 وكانت الحكومة في تلك الأثناء ضعيفة، تحكم أحد كبار رجال البلاط ويدعي حرخوف في مقاليد الحكم لتفاهة وصغر عمر الملك، ويحكي أنه كان في مهمة خارج البلاد فعثر علي قزم يجيد الرقص فأخبر الملك بأنه سيأتي بهذا القزم إلي البلاط ليتسلي به الملك وقد كان في العاشرة من عمره فرد عليه يشكره كثيراً ويوصيه بأن يتولي رعايته جيداً حتي يصل سالماً ثم كافأه علي ذلك.. عيل بقي وكان ملهي عن شؤون الحكم!!
ما دّونه التاريخ عن الأحداث التي حدثت في عهده هو ما سجله الحكيم ايبور في كتاب «صرخة نبي» يخبر به الملك بيبي الثاني عن أحوال البلاد لعله يشعر بما وصل إليه حال شعبه.. قال: «إن الناس قد ماتت من الجوع، والذين عجزوا عن دفن موتاهم لغلاء أسعاره، كانوا يلقون بهم في النيل حتي أصبحت التماسيح ضخمة لكثرة ما تأكله، وانقلبت الأوضاع في المجتمع فلم يعد أحد يضحك، وحتي الأمهات لم يعدن ينجبن، والمرأة الثرية التي كانت ترتدي الكتان تمشي ممزقة، والتي كانت تملك المرايا لم تعد تري وجهها إلا علي سطح الماء، وكان الأطفال يقولون يا ليتنا ما ولدنا في هذا الزمان، وصار اللصوص أغنياء.
انتهت تلك المجاعة بثورة يحدثنا التاريخ أنها كانت بداية انهيار الأسرة السادسة الفرعونية، وتكررت علي أم الدنيا الأزمات، ففي زمن الخليفة المستنصر بالله الفاطمي مرت مصر بمجاعة كبري سميت بالشدة المستنصرية، وامتدت هذه الأزمة لمدة سبع سنوات متصلة، فضلاً عن السنوات السبع العجاف في عصر سيدنا يوسف وغيرها كثيرو كثير، وبالرغم من هذا كله قد تخطي الشعب الأصيل الشدائد، فربنا يحمي مصر المحروسة ويفرج أزمة الخبز، ما نرجوه أن يخرج علينا حكيم من حكماء هذا الزمان لا ينافق أحد ليبصر بما وصل إليه حالنا كما فعل

*تعالوا لنتعمق أكثر في أول ثورة إجتماعية في التاريخ ..

* *1-ثورة الجياع في عصر الفرعون "بيبي الثاني"

* *من هو بيبي الثاني ؟؟



*والله بيبي فعلا.. :: 

 *پيپي الثاني نفر كا رع* (2278 قبل الميلاد سادت جيم - ج. 2184 قبل الميلاد)كان فرعون من السلاله السادسه في المملكه المصرية القديمة. بعد وفاة مري أن رع تولي الحكم أخوه الملك ببي الثاني. الذي ذكر عنه مانيتون أنه وصل الي العرش وعمره 6 سنوات بعد وفاة والده وانه حكم 94 عاما وأن امه كانت الوصية عليه كما أن خاله الامير "جاو" ووزير في نفس الوقت صاحب اليد العليا في تصريف أمور البلاد.
عموما بعد حكم پيپي الثاني أطول فترة حكم لعاهل في التاريخ 94 (2278—2184)، على الرغم من أن هذا الرقم متنازع عليه من قبل بعض علماء المصريات الذين يؤيدون عهد أقصر مدة 100 عاما.
كيف اشتعل فتيل تلك الثورة؟؟
ارتبط اسم هذا الملك بالحملات التي كان يرسلها الي الجنوب بقايدة حكام الفنتين. اشهرهم "حرخوف" و"بيبي-نخت" و"ميخو" كانت مصر في هذه الفترة في حاجة ألي الملك قوي يكون له من النفوذ والسلطان مايكبح بهما جماح حكام الأقاليم الذين ضعف ولاؤهم للحكومة المركزية وأصبح لاهم لهم ألا الحصول علي مزيد من السلطة والمال دون اهتمام بأحوال رعيتهم ولكن الملك بيبي لم يكن قويا وبالتالي لم يكن قادراً علي تصريف الامور واخذ حكام الأقاليم يسلبونه سلطاته ماأمكنهم ذلك. في ظل هذه الظروف عمت الفوضي أرجاء البلاد ولم يكن هناك من ضحية سوي العامل والفلاح الذين ذقوا الأمرين وما أن واتتهم الفرصة للتعبير عما تجيش به صدروهم حتي قاموا بثورة اجتماعية عارمة رافضين كل مافي المجتمع من ظلم وفساد.

*إيبور يتحـ*د*ث عن الثورة ..ترى عن أي ثورة يتحدث إيبور؟؟؟*

 منذ أكثر من أربعة آلاف سنة سجل الأديب والحكيم المصري القديم إيبور أحداث أول ثورة في التاريخ‏,‏ وكان تسجيله لها يركز علي أسبابها ونتائجها الأولية‏,‏ وبالطبع لم يعش إيبور طويلا ليري خاتمة نتائج الثورة‏..‏
فالثورات بكل أنواعها سواء كانت مدفوعة بعوامل اجتماعية أو سياسية أو اقتصادية أو دينية, تخرج الي النور لأسباب واضحة ويكون لها نتائج مباشرة تنقسم الي نوعين: نتائج مستديمة وأخري وقتية, وذلك علي المدي الزمني القريب من وقت حدوث الثورة, لكن نتائج الثورات في الأمم لا تظهر إلا بعد مرور سنوات, وذلك من وجهة نظر مؤرخ ودارس لعلوم الآثار, ومثال علي ذلك نجده في نتائج ثورة الشباب, حيث كانت النتيجة الفورية هي حدوث التغيير, وهي نتيجة ستظل دائمة ولن تتغير بحال من الأحوال.
أما النتائج الوقتية فهي ما علق بالثورة من انتشار أعمال نهب وسلب وبلطجة واختفاء للأمن, بفضل جماعة المجرمين الذين استفادوا بما حدث من اختفاء لدور رجال الأمن لسبب أو لآخر.. وسينسي التاريخ هذه النتائج اللحظية أو الوقتية في ظل نتائج أخري أهم وأقوي تأثيرا.
وعودا الي إيبور الراصد لتاريخ أول ثورة اجتماعية علي الأرض, فلو استدعيناه ليكتب ويسجل ثورة52 يناير, فمما لا شك فيه أنه كان سيصب تركيزه علي هؤلاء الذين يحاولون ذبح الثورة بتعطيل الحياة, وإخراج كل رموز الشر ليزرع الحقد والضغينة بين أفراد البلد الواحد, وكيل لي الاتهامات, ولكل الناس والتعريض بالشرفاء لزرع الإحباط في النفوس, وتلوين كل شئ بلون أسود كئيب.
هؤلاء هم أصدقاء إله الشر ست الذين حاربهم الفراعنة العظام, وتمسكوا بمبادئ الـ ماعت الحق والعدل والنظام.. إنه درس في عوامل بناء الأمم والحضارات, ولقد عاتب إيبور الملك الذي كان يحكم مصر أيامها لضعفه واستكانته الي بطانة الخراب فكانت النتيجة أن ثار الشعب عليه, وانقلبت الأحوال, واستغل المجرمون الفوضي, فصار الأمن حلما بعيد المنال, حتي أن الفلاح أصبح يذهب الي حقله ليزرعه وهو متسلح بدرعه وسيفه خوفا علي نفسه.. رأينا أبواق الشر تعلو يتحدث فيها من سرق المال واستحله لنفسه,, ومن سرق التراث وضيعه, بل من سرق العلم لينال لقبا لم ولن يكون أهلا له,, ولبس هؤلاء زي القاضي والجلاد في الوقت نفسه, فلقد اتهموا الناس وحققوا معهم وحكموا عليهم وعاقبوهم.. سبحان الله. كان إيبور يأمل في خروج البلاد من حالة الفوضي والضياع علي يد منقذ مخلص للبلاد وترابها, ولم يعمر إيبور طويلا ليري هذا المنقذ والذي هو الملك منتو حتب الثاني نب حبت رع الذي جاء من قلب الصعيد ومن منطقة الاقليم الرابع الجنوبي وعاصمته واست, وهي محافظة الاقصر الحالية لينتشل البلاد من التفكك, ويقضي علي دعاة الفتن وقادة الفوضي. ويعود الفلاح الي أرضه والصانع الي مصنعه والكاهن الي معبده,, لتشرق شمس الحضارة المصرية القديمة علي أرض كتب عليها الخالق أن تكون لبنة الحضارة الانسانية الأولي وستظل..
يقول لنا إيبور:
ليتني رفعت صوتي في ذلك الوقت كي أنقذ نفسي من الألم الذي أنا فيه.. لأن البؤس عم في هذا الزمان.. المتحلي بالفضائل يسير وهو محزون.. العدالة موجودة الآن في الأرض باسمها فقط.. وما يفعله الناس هو التعسف فقط والظلم..
لقد انبري اصحاب ست ليوقفوا الحياة ورصد إيبور ما فعلوه باقتصاد البلاد قائلا:
أصبح الناس لا يبحرون الي جبيل( لبنان) ولكن ماذا نصنع للحصول علي خشب الأرز اللازم لمومياواتنا!..
إنه يقول أصبح المجرمون يكممون في الأحراش والطرقات حتي يمر الغريب الذي دهمه الليل فيسلبوه ما يحمل ويجردوه مما معه, ويضرب بالعصا بل يذبح ذبحا شنيعا.. حقا أصبحت الارض تدور كعجلة صانع الفخار( تلف دون نتيجة..ونظام البلاد أصبح رأسا علي عقب.. من كان لصا صار الآن رب ثروة..
ونقول لـ إيبور حكيم مصر القديمة: لا تحزن فإن مصر قد نهضت بعد رحيلك عظيمة كما كانت, وكرر التاريخ أحداثه فقامت ثورات أخري, وأصبحت مصر أعظم وأعظم.. وما تحدثت عنه يا عمنا إيبور رأيناه تحت أحفادك اليوم, فإن اصدقاء الشر مازالوا يعملون بكل نشاط وهمه لنشر الفوضي, لكنهم لن ينجحوا وسيخبو نار حقدهم ويردوا الي قلوبهم مرة أخري, هي جولات مستمرة من صراع ابدي بين الخير والشر, ودائما النتيجة محسومة للخير مادام للحياة أنفاس تخرج.
رأينا في الايام السابقة الأغلبية الصامتة من المصريين بدأت تخرج عن صمتها وتتحدث بنصرة مبادئ ثورة الشباب, والوقوف ضد اصحاب ست إله الشر وأذياله كهذا الذي يمشي عكس الاتجاه بعربته, وآخر يرمي بمخلفات الهدم علي الطرقات وهؤلاء الذين استحلوا الأرض السوداء الخصبة, وشيدوا عليها بيوت القبح لمنافع مادية رخيصة, وكانت الطامة استحلال أرض الاجداد التي وضعوا بها مقابرهم وأهراماتهم وآثارهم, فلم يتورعوا عن جرفها باللوادر بزعم بناء مقابر لهم, أو مسجد وهم بكذبهم وافترائهم يفتنون, فما فعلوا ذلك إلا لكي يحفروا في تلك الاراضي بحثا عن الآثار لبيعها, وهم يجهلون أن بها لعنة ستصيبهم وأبناءهم.. فما من أحد حاول اغتصاب أثر من آثار الاجداد إلا وأصبح بفعلته نادما. ألم يتم الحكم علي اللصوص التسعة الذين تم ضبطهم ليلة الهجوم علي المتحف المصري بالسجن خمسة عشر عاما؟وكذلك صدر نفس الحكم علي اللصوص الثلاثة الذين تم ضبطهم أخيرا وبحوزتهم21 قطعة أثرية مع تغريم كل منهم نصف مليون جنيه, ونحن في انتظار نتيجة محاكمة اللصوص الثلاثة الآخرين الذين تم ضبطهم الاسبوع الماضي ومعهم خمس قطع أثرية, لكي يصبح عدد القطع التي مازالت مفقودة من المتحف هو73 قطعة أثرية.
سرعان ما ستكشف الغمة, وتمسح الثورة كل ما علق بثوبها الابيض, وتبقي نتائجها التي غيرت بالفعل وجه الحياة في مصر.. فلكل زمن طابع وروح, وليس هناك زمن كله شر, فحتي أحلك الأوقات تخرج منها طاقات نور وأمل, لابد أن نركز عليها لكي نبث الأمل في نفوس شبابنا الذي تمسك بحريته.. وعلينا مساندتهم وتعليمهم من دروس التاريخ والحضارة, لكي تهدأ نفوسهم, ويعلموا أن ما حدث بالأمس قد حدث مرات في تاريخ هذا البلد.. فعلينا ألا نحيد عن الطريق, وان نتمسك بـ ماعت وهي إلهة الحق والعدل والنظام.. أمة واحدة تعيش علي ارض واحدة يرويها نهر واحد, وتتحدث بلسان واحد وتؤمن بإله واحد.. فلنواجه الواقع بالعمل والعمل والعمل.. كلمة السر للنجاح.
لقد تحققت مكاسب عديدة علي مدي السنوات السابقة, فلنبن عليها, ولنحذر كل الحذر من هؤلاء الذين يقولون بضرورة هدم كل شئ للبداية من جديد, فهذه دعوة للخراب, دعوة الي ضياع ثروات البلاد, فلنتمسك بما تحقق ولنبن عليه.. التغيير لا يأتي في ظل تعليم منقوص, وإعلام نصف الكوب الفارغ, وإنما الامل في غد أفضل وحياة أرقي لكل المصريين لا فرق بين مسلم ومسيحي, قبلي أو بحري, بئس العصبية والقبلية, إنه واجب قومي علينا, وصمام أمن هذا الوطن.. دعونا نقول لأصحاب الشر: أبدا لن نتوقف عندكم ولن تجرونا إلي كهفكم المظلم.. بل سنبني ونظل نبحث عن مشروعنا القومي, لكي نلتف حوله مثلما نجح الفراعنة من قبل خمسة آلاف عام علي إيجاد هذه الروح.. روح العمل من أجل مشروع قومي للبلاد.. كان هو بناء الهرم, ونجح عبد الناصر في إحيائه بتشييد سد الأمن والأمان لمصر, وهو السد العالي.., ثم جاء السادات وجعله تحرير الأرض وتطهيرها.. والآن فما هو مشروعنا القومي؟
نسأل كل مصري أن يدلي برأيه في هذا الموضوع, علنا نخرج بفائدة لكي تهدأ نفس الحكيم إيبور ويعلم أن مصر أبدا لن تموت..

----------


## hanoaa

برافو يا سارة
هايلة بجد
و الله يا بنتى أنا من رأيى سيبك من كلية الهندسة دى 
هاتقضى عليكى
و مالقيتيش غير دخان الشيشة 
يعنى كل ماتعملى حاجة حلوة لازم تبوظيها
عموماً وفرتى النوتيلا اللى كنت هاجيبهالك

----------


## elbasha sherif



----------


## zizoYAzizo

التاريخ بيعيد نفسه

----------


## nariman

للرفع ..

التاريخ فعلا بيعيد نفسه والأرض دي ياما حتقول

----------

